# Clueless about baking name?



## redstar (May 9, 2010)

Hello everybody, I have a small question which I hope I can get an answer to. I am on a search to find out what the name would be of such an item,
First I shall explain what I am looking for.

It is a product that is electronic, I would use it for baking. I would put raw dough into it and the center part of it would be empty. Once this heats up the dough will then take shape of the form I choose to use.

I am clueless on what it can be named so I hope you can help me out.

Here is a image to kinda show an idea of what I mean.







Thank you for your time and I hope I can get some help.


----------

